# Goat shed!



## 2happymamas (Dec 28, 2012)

We are building our goat shed for their yard this weekend, as we only have two weeks until they are here! This is the picture we are modeling our shed after. Let's hope it turns out well. Will post pictures when we are done :whistlin:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is cute! Can't wait to see yours...and your new goats!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmmm... I might have to steal this idea for the bucklings new place. I love the front porch so cute.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

My goats loved to sleep on the porch of my kids' playhouse. Now that they can't get to it anymore a porch on the goat shed we will be building is a must.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I really like that. Can't wait to see yours when it's finished.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Adorable, Love the style! remember to make it bigger than what you think you'll need because you'll end up with more goats eventually! Or at least I do!


----------



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------

